# [Suche Ansätze] ISO-Image server



## JohnDoe (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wir bekommen hier ständig Software, welche wir als ISO-Image archivieren und bei Usern installieren.
Momentan erfolgt das ganze über Windows und Nero. Was eigentlich ziemlich ungünstig ist.
Mir schwebt eine Lösung vor, bei der ein User die CD in das CD-Laufwerk packt, eine Oberfläche startet, dort den Namen der CD und vielleicht noch ein paar andere Angaben eingibt.
Dann soll das Image erstellt und abgelegt werden.
Wenn nun jemand das Image als CD braucht, so soll dieser nur noch einen Rohling einlegen, das Image auswählen und die CD wird gebrannt und die Angaben auf dem Bildschirm ausgegeben. Vielleicht als HTML...
Aus Prinzip würde mir eine Lösung auf Debian Etch oder Sarge gefallen.

Kennt einer von euch eine entsprechende Softwarelösung?

Danke im voraus....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Februar 2007)

Soll das alles auf dem lokalen Rechner laufen oder ueber ein Netzwerk?
Das Problem wird sein, dass man ueber Netzwerk schlecht brennen kann, also die Linux-Box wird nicht auf dem Windows-Rechner (oder einer anderen Linux-Box) brennen koennen.

Wenn das alles aber auf einen Rechner beschraenkt sein sollte duerfte das alles kein groesseres Problem darstellen. Auslesen kann man eine CD sogar mit cat oder dd, nur brennen duerfte damit, zumindest ohne weiteres, wohl nicht moeglich sein. Aber das ist kein Problem, denn es gibt ja genuegend Shell-Programme die das koennen, wie z.B. cdrecord oder cdrdao.


----------



## JohnDoe (22. Februar 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Was ich vorhabe ist, dass wenn wir wieder einen Stoß CD's bekommen, diese von einem von uns an der Station eingelegt werden. Dort ein Programm gestartet wird. Man dort den Namen des Images eingibt, vielleicht noch zusätzliche Daten, wie Seriennummer oder allgemeine Infos.
Dann soll das System ein Abbild dieser CD erstellen.
Später soll es dann möglich sein, z.B. via Samba auf das Image zugreifen zu können oder es neu brennen zu können.

Ich werde versuchen, dass ganze via Shellscripts zu machen. Aber da fehlen dann leider einige Funktionen, wie die zusätzlichen Funktionen.

Es soll später alles durch User durchgeführt werden können, die nicht unbedingt Linuxcracks sind.


----------

